# Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!



## robsig12 (25. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nun geht der bald geplante Umbau los.

Die EPDM 1,02 mm Folie mit 300ér Vlies ist bestellt. 

Der Baggerfahrer hat die Baustelle besichtigt, und wartet auf meinen Anruf.

Mein Teich ist ca. 3700 Liter Naturteich mit einer Tiefe von 1,20 m. Dieser ist nun ca. 15 Jahre alt, und die PVC Folie wird langsam an ihr Ende kommen.

Die Grösse 3,00 x 2,80 m werden gleich bleiben, nur wird der Teich so weit es geht nun auf 2 Meter Tiefe ausgebuddelt. Zusätlich soll ein Pflanzenfilter mit ca 1,50 x 0,5m mit 30 cm Tiefe dazu kommen. 

Es sollten nach meinen Planungen ca. 10.000 - 12.000 Liter Wasser werden. 
Die Wasseruhr wird es mir später sagen.

Halten möchte ich in dem neuem Teich 7-9 Koi. 

Ist eine Übergangslösung, da mein Sohn noch zu klein ist, und deshalb Zaun darum bleiben muss. Später wird der Teich nochmal erweitert.

Geplant ist kein Bodenablauf, da ich es mit dem gegebenem Platz nicht realisieren kann.

So sieht es aktuell aus.

Weitere Bilder folgen!


----------



## ebo (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Aehhhhh.
Nimms mir nicht Übel aber:

Später willst du ggfl. erweitern.

Aber jetzt ist kein Platz für nen BA? Also mein BA braucht kein Platz.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## robsig12 (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Nimm Dir nichts übel, aber der Schwerkraftfilter passt bei dieser Umbaustufe nicht mit rein. BA nimmt natürlich keinen Platz ein. Was ich sagen wollte es ist gepumpte Version.


----------



## ebo (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

BA erfordert eine Pumpenkammer. Mehr nicht. Meine Kammer ist 70x70x70. Der Rest ist gepumpt. Eingegraben wäre vermutlich mehr Platz.

A: ist es meiner Meinung nach besser mit Ba
B: du schliesst eine Erweiterung später nicht aus und der BA bzw die Pumpenkammer ist dann wichtig


----------



## scholzi (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hi ihr zwei.....
denke auch das du ein BA mit Pumpenschacht bauen solltest.
1. sitzt die "heßliche" Pumpe nicht im Teich.
2. sieht man auch keine Schläuche und Kabel
3. sitzt die Pumpe oben, wo man sie schnell mal austauschen oder säubern kann.


----------



## robsig12 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Servus Robert,

mit welcher Pumpe würdest Du das oben sitzen realisieren wollen?


----------



## scholzi (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hi Robert....
Ich hab ja noch das wichtigste vergessen...
4.Falls der Filter mal überläuft oder ein Schlauch kaputt geht, wird dir nicht gleich der ganze Teich leer gepumpt.
Tja, welche Pumpe
auf jeden Fall keine Rohrpumpe...
wenn ich jetzt eine kaufen müßte....die http://www.european-pond-service.co....html&XTCsid=143c3c9853a3bb4f30824e660af108fa oder die http://www.european-pond-service.co....html&XTCsid=143c3c9853a3bb4f30824e660af108fa


----------



## robsig12 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hi Robert, 

noch könnte ich dahingehend umplanen.

Schlauchplatzen denke kommt nicht vor, da ich qualitativ hochwertigen Schlauch verwende,
und wenn es sein soll, mein Compactsieve ist in einer Höhe von ca. 1,20 m aufgestellt, damit er über meiner Regentonnenbiokammer steht, dort könnte der Schlauch ja auch platzen.

Optisch gesehen, gebe ich Dir natürlich vollkommen recht, sieht ein BA besser aus, wie ein Schlauch.

Mach doch mal bitte eine Skizze, wie ich mir Deinen Vorschalg vorstellen kann. 

Geht das?

Danke


----------



## scholzi (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

etwa so...


----------



## robsig12 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem Einbau eines BA in einer EPDM Folie bezüglich Verklebung und Haltbarkeit der Verbindung? 

Läst sich ja nicht so ohne weiteres kleben, habe ich gelesen.


----------



## ebo (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Wie bei einer Wanddurchführung wird die Folie eingeklemmt. Ich habe aber zur Sicherheit noch mit Innotec verklebt.

Und es hält.
Der BA hat ja auch noch andere Vorteile.

Er sitzt in der Regel an der tiefsten Stelle und im Umkreis wird alles eingesaugt.
Ne Pumpe stellt man ja meistens dahin wo sie keiner sieht. Ergo nicht ideal um das Wasser zum Filter zu befördern.

Pumpe würde ich bei 10 -12.000 Liter zu ner 8- 10.000er tendieren.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## robsig12 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hi Ebo,

die Pumpe wäre bei mir auch in der Mitte sprich tiefste Stelle geplant. Das würde den selben Effekt wie eine BA haben. Nur der Schlauch und das Kabel würden optisch störren.

Werde mir das mal überlegen, aber wie schon geschrieben, wird diese Lösung so ca. für 5 -8 Jahre sein, bis halt mein Nachwuchs keine Gefahr mehr darstellt. Dann kommt der Zaun weg, und wird eine grössere Fläche zur Verfügung stehen.

Übergangsw. möchte ich nur mehr Wasser haben, deshalb reichen mir auch 10. - 12. 000 Liter aus.

Filter habe ich ja soweit schon fertig gebaut. Sieht man im ersten Bild ganz rechts. Bestehend aus CompactSieve II und 200 Liter Regentonne mit 140 Liter __ Hel-X 12.


----------



## ebo (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Jo. Nur der BA saugt direkt am Boden. Die Pumpe eben nicht. Sie liegt zwar an der tiefsten Stelle aber halt nicht direkt vom Boden.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem Einbau eines BA in einer EPDM Folie bezüglich Verklebung und Haltbarkeit der Verbindung?



Hi Robert,
ich habe insgesamt 9 Durchführungen im Teich, davon 2 BA. Die halten ohne Probleme dicht.

Und bau dir ja einen BA mit ein  Das muss irgendwie funktionieren auch wenn der Platz nicht da ist.


----------



## robsig12 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Gerade ist die Plane mit der Spedition gekommen.

100 kg incl Vlies auf einer Palette im Hof.

Das 1. T-Shirt ist durchgeschwitzt....


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hallo Robert,

ich habe beim letzten Umbau sogar den alten BA und einige alte 50er Flansche, die vorher in der PE Folie verklebt waren, wieder verwendet. 

Und selbst nun bei der EPDM Folie ist das mit Innotec wieder Dicht 

Also nur sauber und sorgfältig arbeiten, dann wird das auch was und dicht............ :smoki


----------



## robsig12 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Frage an die Profis, reicht der Durchfluss eines 50ér Bodenablaufs mit 50 ér HT Rohr in Pumpenkammer, dort liegt dann evtl eine 10.000 l/h Pumpe? Oder wäre der Durchmesser 50 gar nichts sondern nur 110 der richtige? 
Denke bei 50 würde mehr Sog entstehen?

Kann der leichter zusetzen, oder ist das ehe kein Problem?
.
Danke für eure Tips.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hall Robert,
klasse Teich,un erstmal Hallo!   
Ein BA läßt sich mit Innotec auch sehr gut in einen EPDM-Folienteich einbauen, schau mal da:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16749
Am Ende von Giesberts klasse Beitrag habe ich ein paar Bemerkungen angefügt (schließlich habe ich 5 Flansche in meinen nicht sehr großen Teich geklebt - Du kannst Dir vorstellen, wie ich mich da gefühlt habe: das Geld für die Flansche, der Stress beim Graben, und die Frage, ob man das auf die Reihe kriegt... :?).
Es hat geklappt. Im Gegensatz zu BA bin ich jedoch ein Stück oberhalb in den Teich gegangen (wenn Dir Naturagart bekannt ist, dann kennst Du das andere Prinzip, ohne Folie zu löchern). Leider war ich nicht ganz konsequent. Mein Skimmerablauf liegt einen Meter unter der Wasserlinie, da kommt man auch mit "Teichhose" nicht mehr trocken hin ...:evil.
Die anderen Zu- bzw. Abläufe sind jedoch von außen erreichbar. Das Rohr (110 KG, von mir aus auch HT - ersteres war bei Handelshof deutlich preiswerter) zur tiefsten Stelle im Teich ist mit Ufermatte getarnt, die ich mit Lehm beschwert habe.
So weit meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## robsig12 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hallo kennt sich keiner mit BA in Grösse 50 anstelle von 110 KG Rohr aus.

Möchte wissen, ob dieser sich schnell zusetzen kann, oder das mit einer 10000l Pumpe kein Problem sein wird? 

Bilder von selbstgebauten Pumpenkammern vorhanden?


----------



## ebo (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Was versprichst du dir von nem 50er BA und Rohr anstelle von 110? In jedem Forum wird 110 empfohlen. Das kann man überall nachlesen. Und mit Sicherheit auch die Vor- und Nachteile gegenüber 50er und weis ich was noch alles.

Durch ein 50er kommt doch nix.
Was meinst du wie du mit nem 110 den Teich spülen kannst. Zugschieber zu. Pumpenkammer leer laufen lassen. Und dann Zugschieber auf. Da kommt richtig Druck durchs 110er. 

Bei nem 50er kommt da mal gar nix 

Und Kostenersparnis kann nicht die Welt sein.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hallo Robert,
DN 50 ist für nicht zu lange Strecken für eine maximalen Durchfluss von 10 m³/h vertretbar /Druckabfall auf 10 m = 0,5 m Wassersäule, siehe unter druckverlust.de). 
Das Problem ist die Verrohrung:
HT ist nicht "belastbar" im Sinne von Erde auf Rohr. Eigentlich ist KG auch nicht für Befüllung zu 100% gedacht. Es ist aber stabil gegenüber "Erddruck" (nicht Verdichten, aber Eingraben). Aus der Erfahrung sind KG-Verbindungen auch wasserdicht. Diese gibt es aber nur ab DN 110 aufwärts.
Für DN 50 HT gibt es keine Garantien hinsichtlich Stabilität gegenüber dem drückenden Erdreich. Deine Entscheidung, was Du realisierst... :?
Bei KG habe ich massive Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Anbietern festgestellt (im Extremfall foliemummantelter Dreck zu Kunststoff-Komposit-Vollmaterial), so dass eine Empfehlung schwierig wird. Säge das Teil Deiner Wahl einfach mal durch, oder gehe auf 50er PVC-Rohr - das ist druckfest, und nebenbei solte es keine Probleme unter der Erde geben.


----------



## robsig12 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hi Rolf,

danke für die Info mit dem Druck auf dem Rohr.

Bin mir nun nicht ganz sicher wie ich es machen möchte.

Hat wer Bilder von Euch, wie Ihr das mit der Pumpenkammer realisiert habt?


----------



## robsig12 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

So Wasser ist aus dem Teich,  Fische in der IH, wenn das Wetter hält, kommt nächstes Woende der Bagger.

Nun habe ich noch Fragen zum BA mit Pumpenkammer.

Werde nun einen 110 BA einbauen, und mit PVC Rohren weiter zur Pumpenkammer gehen, So wie in der Skizze von Robert am Anfang.

Meine Frage, Wie sieht es da im Winter mit den Rohren und der Pumpenkammer aus?

Gut die Pumpenkammer könnte ich mit Zugschieber Wasserleer halten, Was ist mit dem 110  Rohr, das nur ca. 25 cm in der Erde ist, wo es in´die Pumpenkammer kommt. Friert mir dieses nicht auf? ´Dort wird sich wohl genauso Eis bilden, wie im Teich oben halt auch.

Oder brauche ich mir da bei einem PVC Rohr keine Sorgen machen? Wie macht Ihr dass?

Bilder von Euren selbstgebauten Pumpenkammern, würde ich immer noch gerne als Bauanleitung für mich sehen.....

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Dodi (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Moin Robert,

bei uns ist die Absetzkammer/Pumpenkammer auch in Schwerkraft - hab Dir mal ein Bild angefügt, als der Filter neu gebaut wurde und die Rohre zu sehen waren. Da kannst Du sehen, das die KG-Rohre auch nur gut 30 cm unterhalb des Bodenniveaus liegen. Dort, wo die Rohrstutzen mit Deckel nach oben zeigen, sind die Zugschieber, die man so immer mit trockenen Händen betätigen kann. - Die Zugschieber mach ich im Winter zu - bisher ist noch nie etwas zerfroren - die KG-Rohre sind ja auch dafür gemacht.


----------



## Klausile (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hallo Robert,

ich habe als Pumenkammer einfach eine 300 L Regentonne Eckig neben dem Teich eingegraben. Die ist billig und schnell installiert. Da du ja in ein Paar Jahren ohnehin wieder umbauen willst, würde diese Lösung auf jeden Fall ausreichen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## robsig12 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

@Klaus, ja die billige Version reicht mir nun natürlich. Der nächste wird gemauert.

@Dodi, läuft Dein Filter durch, oder stellst Du ihn im Winter ab?


----------



## newbee (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hallo Robert

habe als Pumpenkammer auch eine Regentonne genommen.


----------



## Dodi (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hallo Robert,

der Filter wird vor der ersten starken Frostperiode abgestellt - das hat keinen Zweck, da der oberirdisch liegende Hauptfilter gepumpt läuft und das Wasser zu sehr auskühlt. Bei wenigen Minusgraden betreibe ich den Filter noch mit einer 8.000er Pumpe und einem kurzen Einlauf zum Teich.


----------



## robsig12 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

So am Samstag kommt der Bagger! Lt. Wetter.com müsste es passen...

eine Frage zum BA.

Könnte jemand von der Verrohrung mit 110 KG Rohr jemand Tips mit Bilder eistellen?

Habe mit sowas noch nicht gearbeitet. Wie füge ich die KG Rohre zusammen, was ist auf jeden Fall zu beachten, welchen Fehler sollte ich nicht begehen.


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Servus Robert

Bodenablauf mit Folie verkleben

Und dieses Thema ist auch sehr gut

Viel Glück mit dem Wetter ... Toi, Toi, Toi


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Servus Robert

Ist alles klar mit dem Bodenablauf einkleben und der Rohrverlegung


----------



## robsig12 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hallo Helmut,

habe mich bereits eingelesen. Sollt alles funktionieren.

Nur das Wetter 

Wie es aussieht wird es morgen wieder nichts. :evil


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Servus Robert

Ja, das Wetter macht uns heuer einen Strich durch die Rechnung :evil

Wollte auch am WE am Teich bauen ... aber das würde zu einer Schlammschlacht ausarten ...
Ergo im Trockenen weiter planen ...


----------



## Aquabernd (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hallo Robert und Helmut,
das Wetter ist wirklich schlecht. Ich komme auch nicht weiter
Die Erde ist zu schwer und die Schaufel dan erst recht. Und wenn man dan noch Lehmboden mit steine hat ist es wie Beton.
glg Bernd


----------



## robsig12 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*



scholzi schrieb:


> etwa so...
> Anhang anzeigen 61977



Möchte anhand des Bildes von Robert noch einmal eine Frage stellten

Ich habe das nun alles so geplant. 

110 KG Rohr Schieber, Pumpenkammer,

Das 110 KG Rohr liegt bei der Pumpenkammer ca. 25 cm unter der Erde. Es wird auch im Winter mit Wasser gefüllt sein. Am Ende kommt ein Zugschieber, und dann mit einem Flansch der Übergang in die Pumpenkammer. 

Wie schon geschrieben, wird mein Filter, da er ungeschützt ist nicht über den Winter laufen. Deshalb wird das Wasser vor der Pumpenkammer mit Zugschieber abgetrennt.

Meine Frage, frierrt mir das KG Rohr nicht auf? Hält der Zugschieber auch den Druck vom Eis aus?

Bin da nun etwas ins Zweifeln gekommen.


----------



## Dodi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Moin Robert,

bei uns läuft das, genauso wie Du es planst, seit 2002 ohne Probleme.
Die Rohre, die ca. 30 cm unterhalb des Bodenniveaus liegen, werden mittels Zugschieber im Winter abgesperrt. Bisher ohne Schaden für's Rohr oder Zugschieber, obwohl das Wasser - bedingt durch das Teichniveau - immer im Rohr steht.


----------



## robsig12 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Und wie denkst Du über den Rücklauf in den Teich?

50 PVC PE oder HD Rohr?


----------



## Dodi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hallo Robert,

meines Erachtens sind 50er Rohre viel zu klein - warum keine 110er für den Rücklauf? 
Nicht, das es da einen Stau im Filter gibt, wenn der Rücklauf zu klein ist. Außerdem sollte es ja auch eine gewisse Strömung im Teich geben.

HD ist viel zu teuer, für den Rücklauf zum Teich brauchste kein Druckrohr, da genügt PE.


----------



## robsig12 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

1 Monat zu spät kommt das erste Fahrzeug. Der Sohnemann ist begeistert. 

Hoffe es regnet morgen nicht.

So soll der alte Teich heute das letzte mal aussehen.


----------



## scholzi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hi Leute
@Robert
Hab mein kopiergeschütztes Bild bei Lothar gefunden.....OhOhOh....das kostet...
Nein Spaß......lachboden
Leider kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen ob der Schieber den Eisdruck standhält aber es wird auf jeden Fall ohne Schutz durchfrieren.
Hast du denn keine Möglichkeit noch ne Isolierung zu installieren?(Würde es nicht einfrieren lassen)


----------



## robsig12 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Servus Robert, 

danke,dass ich Dein Bild verwenden durfte.

Plane jetzt um. Schieber kommt wieder raus, und ein 90 Grad Rohr mit Verlängerung wird bei Bedarf auf den Einlauf in die Pumpenkammer gesteckt. da kann das Eis sich ein wenig ausdehnen.


----------



## robsig12 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

So heute kam der Bagger. 

Das Wetter hat optimal mitgespielt!

Sind auf 2,1 Meter gegangen. Wenn schon denn schon. :smoki

Ca 10 Tonnen wurden bewegt.

Nun geht es morgen an den BA einbau.


----------



## Dodi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Moin Robert,

wow, sieht noch tiefer aus, die Grube.
Viel Erfolg beim Weiterbau!


----------



## robsig12 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hi Dodi,

täuscht, sind in der Mitte etwas mehr, da ich den Bodenablauf etwas konisch zulaufen lassen möchte. BA sollte so bei ca. 2,25 Tiefe sein. 

Heute abend wird nach der Arbeit der BA und Platz für KG Rohre ausgegraben, und morgen früh betoniert.

Wenn alles klappt, Dann kann ich am Montag die Folie verlegen. :beten


----------



## Kaje (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hallo Robert,

Drück diir die Daumen, dass das Wetter bei Deinem vorhaben mitspielt!
Halt uns hier bitte mit ausführlichen berichten auf dem laufenden, da mich sowas immer interessiert und auch dazulernen möchte!

Hatte dieses Forum leider erst nach meinem kompl. Teichumbau/neubau entdeckt, sodaß ich auch noch eine gepumpte Filterversion ohne BA nutze. --> Hätte ich dieses Forum vor dem Umbau entdeckt, so wäre bei mir jetzt auch ein BA installiert, da ich auch finde, dass dies nur Vorteile gegenüber der gepumpten Version hat!


----------



## ebo (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Ich habe meinen Filter auch nicht isoliert und er friert nicht zu. Ok er ist Windgeschützt. In jeder Filterkammer sind Luftauströmer. In der Pumpenkammer sind ebenfalls Luftauströmer. Dort sind auch 2 Zugschieber.
Ok es ist natürlich alles in Bewegung aber zugefroren ist mir noch nie etwas. Auch nicht der Teich in dem im Winter ebenfalls Luftausströmer liegen. Beim Ein- und Auslauf.

Also einfach Luftausströmer wenn sie stark genug sind bewirken Wunder 

Gruss
ebo


----------



## robsig12 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Dank Herbi ist der Bodenablauf gerade fertig geworden! 

Nochmals vielen Dank Herbi! 

So nun wird morgen oder Sonntag je nach Wetter die Folie eingelegt, und dann das Wasser eingelassen.

Geht jetzt doch alles ganz schnell.

Werde weiter berichten.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Servus Robert

 ... Viel Erfolg morgen


----------



## Joerg (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*



robsig12 schrieb:


> So nun wird morgen oder Sonntag je nach Wetter die Folie eingelegt, und dann das Wasser eingelassen.
> 
> Geht jetzt doch alles ganz schnell.



Robert,

dann haut mal rein. Schaut ja bisher alles super aus.
Ich hoffe, dass alles noch rechtzeitig fertig wird.

Hast du denn noch genügend eingelaufenes Filtermaterial aus der IH oder genügend "Dreck" aus einem anderen Filter?

Leg am Sonntag aber mal die Beine kurz hoch.

Ich habe letzten Winter den Filter mit kleinem Volumenstrom durchlaufen lassen ohne dass er großartig isoliert ist. Hat sich trotz des sehr kalten Winters bewährt. Da kann nichts zufrieren. Der Einlauf was dann am Rand des Teichs, was einen zusätzlichen Eisfreihalter erspart.


----------



## robsig12 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hi Jörg,

habe etwas Material aus der IH, das wandert mit nach drausen.

Am Anfang wird wenig gefüttert, und 0,3 Prozent aufgesalzen. 

Das müsste dann schon klappen.


----------



## robsig12 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

So,

die Folie ist drinnen. Nach 3 Stunden sind die ersten 3000 Liter im neuen Teich. 

Denke morgen Abend  sollten 10 - 13.000 Liter drinnen sein.

Bin happy!


----------



## toschbaer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Super Robert!!!!!!!!!!  


Viel Spass---- Gesunde Fische------------- Klares Wasser


----------



## Kaje (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

@Robert: Halt uns mit Bildern auf dem laufenden, da ich von Natur aus auch sehr neugierig bin ! Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hi Robert,

Supii Aktion.
Stell bei Gelegenheit noch mal Bilder von dem Endzustand ein.

Ich hoffe du hast während des Urlaubs jemand, der sich um deine anderen Lieblinge kümmert!


----------



## robsig12 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*

Hi Jörg,

Wasser ist nun drinnen, und die Anlage läuft ohne Probleme seit Sonntag.

Brauch jetzt erst mal Urlaub.

Die letzte Woche war heftig.

Do. nach der Arbeit Bagger gekommen, und bis spät in die Nacht Teich ausgehoben,

Fr. nach der Arbeit im Dauerregen Bodenablauf verlegt und einbetoniert.

Sa. Sonnenschein Folie verlegt, und Wasser einlaufen lassen.

So. Dauerregen, Wasser einlaufen lassen, Filter fertig anschl. und Testen ob alles funkitoniert.

Zur Randgestalltung bin ich nicht mehr gekommen, die Arbeit hebe ich mir für nach den Urlaub auf. :smoki

Nun schaut es im Garten wieder einigerm. aus, Gras auf die Baggerspuren angesäht, und wenn es so weiterregnet, wächst es bestimmt auch prima.

Meine Eltern sehen immer mal nach dem rechten, und der Franco (Sommerfestaustragungsort) wohnt ja auch nur 1 Strasse weiter. Der schaut ab und an mal nach.

Bilder habe ich ein paar geschossen, reiche ich dann noch nach.

PS: Bin übrigens sehr froh darüber, dass ich mich für die EPDM Folie mit 1,02 mm entschieden habe. Beim Verlegen kein Vergleich zu einer PVC Folie mit 1,5 mm!

Kann nur jedem raten, der die Folie nicht einschweissen möchte, auch zu EPDM zu greifen.


----------



## Joerg (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nun geht es bald mit dem Neubau los!*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Brauch jetzt erst mal Urlaub.
> Bilder habe ich ein paar geschossen, reiche ich dann noch nach.


Servus Robert,
der Urlaub war dir auch vergönnt, ich muss nur noch diese Woche durchhalten, dann geht es an den Teich.
Der Umbau ist aber in dieser Phase eher überschaubar.

Wo bleiben die versprochenen Bilder?
Wir warten schon alle gespannt auf das Endergebnis.

Fischige Grüße
Jörg


----------

